# tinctorius morph



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

anybody know what morph this is?http://images.google.com/imgres?img...s?q=dendrobates+tinctorius&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

i would guess cobalt or alanis.
But i am by no means a professional, so dont quote me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

Hrm doesn't look black enought to be alanis, and Most cobalts don't have that much yellow.

-Tad
/definitely not an expert


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

Looks a lot like our Dwarf French Guiana....

Here is our frog:










And the picture Troy linked to:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

tad604 said:


> ...Most cobalts don't have that much yellow...


mine sure as heck do, if not more. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

I mine have a more of a cream/green-ish sides with just a yellow/orange cap. But mine are Suriname, and they are much darker blue than that picture (but the blues come out different in photos sometimes).


-Tad


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

I agree with Ben on being a FG cobalt. Also, if you look at the description you will see that they state it is from French Guiana.

-Bill J.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

thanks for replying guys, i didnt feel like doing any research so i thought id just ask. anyone know where i can pick some of thes up at, and what they are asking for them?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

*dwarf cobalt*

i would have to say it is a french guyana dwarf cobalt by the deep baby blue markings on its stomach


----------

